# Highlifter lift kit



## HAWK (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm trying to put a Highlifter 2" lift kit on my 03 Foreman. The rear lift went on with no problem at all. The front has gotten the best of me. Does anyone have any pictures of kits that you have installed? I just can't seem to be able to figure out how the fronts go on. It seems to be putting everything in a terrible bind. Thanks for any help.


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

I thought it was easy, it mounts to top of the shocks


----------



## HAWK (Mar 5, 2011)

To the top? The instructions say to bolt the bottom of the shock into the bracket.


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

I had the moose lift for my Honda and the rear mounted to the bottom and front mounted to the top


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

HAWK said:


> To the top? The instructions say to bolt the bottom of the shock into the bracket.


I guess yours is gonna be like my little brothers 2011 420, we just put a HL 2" on it a few weeks ago, didn't even come with directs :34:....Big Headache! If you need me to I'll try and get ya some pics up of his so you can see how it goes.... Just PM me if you need em. May take a little while before I can get into his shed, he's still asleep.


----------

